# How dangerous is riding on wet roads after it rains??



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey guys just getting into road ridng and wanted to know how slippery it was the day after it rains on the roads when they are still wet or damp? Do you use any precautions or special tires?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

just be careful, feel the roads out...they may be slick...or not depending on a lot of things (temp, surface (material, finish))
Painted, reflective lines can be treacherous.
That said, some tires are better than others, just like auto tires, rule of thumb is, best road gripping tires are softer compounds....worse mileage, on the upside, they may ride better.

One thing, it you are in an area that gets very little rain, after an extended dry period, the roads MAY have a accumulated a bit more oil residue on them.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

The big thing for us here in south florida is the length of time between rain storms. We have been going through a drought and it might be awhile between storms. If that is the case then the roads are a little bit on the slick side because of the accumulation of oils on the road surface. Just be a little more careful and slow down a bit around corners. Also if you are in a wet environment you may want to switch you break pads to something designed to work in both wet and dry conditions. I believe KOOLSTOP makes a pad for this.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't bomb hills when the roads are wet, nor do I hit corners with as much gusto, but besides all of that, my riding's not much affected if the pavement's a bit moist.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 22, 2004)

Gotta use a lot of caution, I doubt if there's any slick road tire out there that offers gobs of stiction on wet pavement. I've gotten into a slide a few time but luckily was able to pull it out without incident. I ride a lot of MTB and having a bike slide around under me actually feels pretty natural so it doesn't freak me out much.

Another thing to consider is diminished braking with wet rims/pads...and the idiots in cars on their cell phones of course.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Just to expand on the oil residue point. It can make small roundabouts especially treacherous, and watch out for junctions and other places where cars stop at and so leak oil.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I ride in heay downpours a fair bit - watch out when braking mainly.

Be more vigilant when cornering or trying to sprint (I once tried and ended up crashing on a damp road). Actually, on such days, now, I just either go rather hard or ride normally. 

Make sure your lights are in good working order too. Stay away from paint stripes and the like as they are more slick in the wet.


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

*Also, increased flats...*

due to water floating sharp particles to surface after a good rain...


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Flats increase because small bits of glass are more likely to stick to your tire when it's wet and saw their way through when going around. Wet your finger and watch how much more stuff you can pick up with it. 

Also watch out for steel plates and manhole covers. Tiles can be very slippery too in outdoor areas.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

It rains here all the time--- and the only thing I ever am particularly concerned with is wet manhole covers when I am climbing my street, wet leaves in the fall, or wet painted surfaces. I have have been in all sorts of crits in the rain with no problems.

Don't let a tire's lack of tread fool you. 

The thing that I need to watch out for this time of year is the frost--- which is very thick on the streets in the mornings.



edesros168 said:


> hey guys just getting into road ridng and wanted to know how slippery it was the day after it rains on the roads when they are still wet or damp? Do you use any precautions or special tires?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The biggest hazard from wet roads is oil slicks on pavement or painted stripes. The stripes can be particularly treacherous if you aren't cautious, and the old Discovery team once had a crash during the team time trial at the Tour de France when on the riders slipped on a painted stripe. However, wet roads in themselves are not particularly dangerous on a road bike if you just exercise caution on sharp turns. The thing that concerns me most about riding in the road is my glasses getting all beaded with water and fogged up so I can't see clearly. That is what I hate most about riding in the rain.


----------



## Vuelta Gazelle (Jan 12, 2008)

Wet, wet, wet. It rains a lot in holland, the best thing to do is keep an eye on the road. look at the tarmac or whatever pavement you are riding, avoid spots that look " different". That is what i do on the motorbike and it works great with your racebike too.
Take care!:thumbsup: 
Greetz from holland
RoB


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No big deal. You just have to keep your eyes open. It's going to take a second or so before your brakes start working, so keep that in mind. You have to go through turns just a little slower than in the dry, but there isn't any reason to tip toe through them. 
Watch out for metal sewer covers and fresh paint on the road. You also have to watch out for repaired sections of the road that are really black. In the wet, they can act like ice.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> You also have to watch out for repaired sections of the road that are really black. In the wet, they can act like ice.


Yeah, no kidding. In Seattle if you didn't ride in the rain, you wouldn't ride much. I had no idea how slick those freshly done shiny black repairs are. I hit one of those on a climb today and got wheel spin -- even had a chirp!


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

Its not bad to keep in mind all the cautions that people have pointed out but dont let it scare you off the road. Overthinking road conditions can be as bad as ignoring them.

For the most part riding in the rain is just like riding when its dry, just wetter. It is good to avoid metal, and white lines, and fresh pavement etc, but even if you do hit one as long as you arent on the breaks or in a corner you will still usually be fine.

And on the bright side if you do go down it hurts a lot less. (less friction)


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

all of the above, and watch out for cars hitting you.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

One of my favorite crashes was on a section like this. It was a group hammerfest of about 30 seasoned riders. It was raining, and at the time of the crash, I was second in the paceline. We just entered a 50ft repaired area, when the guy in front went down all by himself. One touch of the brakes, and I was down and sliding also. I think that at least 15 of the riders went down, but because of the slick road, nobody lost any skin. We must have slid 20 ft. It was just like hitting an ice patch.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

There' a new thread - Favorite Crashes


----------



## gotch (Dec 30, 2007)

*wet roads*

where i ride in south florida we,ve got a lot of little bridges (draw bridges).
the road surface of the bridge is a metal grate. if you look down you see the water underneath. this surface is extremely slippery when wet. it's like riding on ice! you either have to walk you bike over it or take the pedestrian walk to the side. it gets real ugly if you go down on this.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

It's as dangerous as you want to make it. the worst time is after it hasn't rained for a while and then a light rain. All the oil comes to the surface and it can be very slick. I've never noticed roads being slick at all in a constant downpour.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*It's okay.*

You'll have plenty of traction on wet asphalt to ride like you normally ride, except for high lean-angle cornering.

As said above, just watch out for anything that is NOT just wet asphalt, especially metal. Gratings and manhole covers, in a corner, will put you down before you know what's happened.


----------

